# Cutting Concrete



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Did this Friday..


----------



## rshad28 (Oct 8, 2011)

summithomeinc said:


> they want me to cut the concrete floor to put in a 1" conduit. Is it really going to be as easy as cutting the floor, putting in the conduit... Any suggestions?


Hi Summithomeinc, if you're insurance covers you then go for it. I would say mark the line they want and either concrete cut, or use an electric concrete chisel. You can look at alternative options, like routing along a wall, or running through a chase-way of sorts. I don't see any pictures of the project so I'm a little bit in the dark.


----------

